# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Màn hình LG KF300 tắt khi bật dt?

## inoxsangtrong

cho mình hỏi là tại sao dt của mình khi mở máy (kiểu nắp gặp) thì màn hình đen thui( hồi đó mở ra thì hiện như bình thường ) còn khi cong cong lại thì nó mới sáng ra?

----------

